# RST F1RST Air 24"



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

I see that the Scott Scale Jr has the new 24" RST Air fork. Hopefully we can buy this fork by itself soon. Or the Spinner Air, or Suntour Air. Anything please!


----------



## SRvancouver13 (Aug 25, 2011)

The SR Suntour XCR Air 24" will be available after the new year!

Best,
Nick


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

Sounds good Nick, but would that be January or November? Any idea what retailers are the most likely to carry it?


----------



## SRvancouver13 (Aug 25, 2011)

January 1, 2012. Not sure about retailer specific but Distributors can order them from us around that time or we can sell consumer direct.

Best,
Nick


----------



## KMan (Dec 30, 2003)

Asmodeus2112 said:


> I see that the Scott Scale Jr has the new 24" RST Air fork. Hopefully we can buy this fork by itself soon. Or the Spinner Air, or Suntour Air. Anything please!


Scott's website list the "Fork: RST Capa T24, 24"" which isn't an air fork.
SCOTT Scale JR 24 - Bike Junior's
RST

Where are you getting this info?
I'm tossing back and forth between the Specialized A1 and The Scott Scale - Air fork on the Scott could lean me toward the Scott.

Michael


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

KMan said:


> Scott's website list the "Fork: RST Capa T24, 24"" which isn't an air fork.
> SCOTT Scale JR 24 - Bike Junior's
> RST
> 
> ...


SCOTT Scale RC JR - Bike Youth


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

SRvancouver13 said:


> January 1, 2012. Not sure about retailer specific but Distributors can order them from us around that time or we can sell consumer direct.
> 
> Best,
> Nick


How does consumer direct work?


----------



## KMan (Dec 30, 2003)

Asmodeus2112 said:


> SCOTT Scale RC JR - Bike Youth


....ah, that's the $999 bike. Not going that route for a 24" bike


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

KMan said:


> ....ah, that's the $999 bike. Not going that route for a 24" bike


Me neither, but I want the fork....


----------



## squareback (Sep 19, 2011)

KMan said:


> ....ah, that's the $999 bike. Not going that route for a 24" bike


Yeah. $999 for a bike with rim brakes, just like the Specialized 24 I bought on CL for $40.


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

squareback said:


> Yeah. $999 for a bike with rim brakes, just like the Specialized 24 I bought on CL for $40.


Not quite. It's under 23lbs with 3 chain rings, air fork, XT derailleur, and light wheels. The specialized is about 27lbs. Light wheels would probably run another $300-$400 unless you score something prebuilt. The air fork...still in search of, but will likely be $300+, if ever found. Still cheaper to piece it together yourself for sure. I would definitely buy a used and modify (big fan of that for generic kid situations), but buying new and not having to modify, there aren't many choices out there for a weight weenie 24incher.

Rim brakes are quite effective, and have been used for decades with no issues unless you get it wet, but it dries quickly. If you're looking to keep weight down, and costs, rim is more effective than disc in that regard. Disc is 3x heavier at least, for the whole brake system. Top of the line v-brakes are cheaper than top of the line discs, for a cost comparison. I wouldn't hesitate to use rim for my kids, because I'm not going to take them into the mud. Cleaning my own bike, and all the laundry surrounding it and my riding gear, is a PITA already! Riding in the rain, they should do cautiously anyway, but discs will howl like mad in that situation, so it's a wash.


----------



## SRvancouver13 (Aug 25, 2011)

SR Suntour can sell consumer direct if your local dealer is unable to get the fork you are after. We do have a sizeable distribution chain here in the USA.

Best Regards,
Nick


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

IAmHolland said:


> Not quite. It's under 23lbs with 3 chain rings, air fork, XT derailleur, and light wheels. The specialized is about 27lbs. Light wheels would probably run another $300-$400 unless you score something prebuilt. The air fork...still in search of, but will likely be $300+, if ever found. *Still cheaper to piece it together yourself for sure. *I would definitely buy a used and modify (big fan of that for generic kid situations), but buying new and not having to modify, there aren't many choices out there for a weight weenie 24incher.
> 
> Rim brakes are quite effective, and have been used for decades with no issues unless you get it wet, but it dries quickly. If you're looking to keep weight down, and costs, rim is more effective than disc in that regard. Disc is 3x heavier at least, for the whole brake system. Top of the line v-brakes are cheaper than top of the line discs, for a cost comparison. I wouldn't hesitate to use rim for my kids, because I'm not going to take them into the mud. Cleaning my own bike, and all the laundry surrounding it and my riding gear, is a PITA already! Riding in the rain, they should do cautiously anyway, but discs will howl like mad in that situation, so it's a wash.


I agree, the bike I'm building will be about $600-700 and a hell of a lot better speced than the Scott.


----------



## SRvancouver13 (Aug 25, 2011)

I just received my new pricing for 2012. The XCR 24 Air will be $229.99.

Best Regards,
Nick


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

squareback said:


> Yeah. $999 for a bike with rim brakes, just like the Specialized 24 I bought on CL for $40.


I KNOW! Right?!? People spending 3k on 29's too. Me, I'm waiting to get one of these used off of CL. 29er with discs!

Walmart.com: Genesis Two Nine 29" Mountain Bike: Bikes & Riding Toys


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

SRvancouver13 said:


> I just received my new pricing for 2012. The XCR 24 Air will be $229.99.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Nick


Thanks Nick, I'll start doing searches come Jan. 1st. Not cheap, but it'll be handed down at least once...


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

SRvancouver13 said:


> I just received my new pricing for 2012. The XCR 24 Air will be $229.99.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Nick


Nice price, a bit heavy though.

Is the A2C correct on your web page? 481mm is taller than a 100mm 26" fork. Your XCT Jr is 416mm.


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

IAmHolland said:


> Nice price, a bit heavy though.
> 
> Is the A2C correct on your web page? 481mm is taller than a 100mm 26" fork. Your XCT Jr is 416mm.


Yeah, I was hoping it would be in the 1750's or so. Looking forward to something with low stiction and air tune-ability, hopefully this delivers.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

squareback said:


> Yeah. $999 for a bike with rim brakes, just like the Specialized 24 I bought on CL for $40.


Not even close. Those wheels on the Scale RC are way lighter than any other 24" wheels you'll find. These would also be the wheels you want to transfer over to a 26 XS build.
The rim brakes on that bike are excellent, I was very suprised how well they worked even winter riding in the snow & there very light. Don't forget your going to get a descent buck for a bike like that when you sell it.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

xc71 said:


> Not even close. Those wheels on the Scale RC are way lighter than any other 24" wheels you'll find. *These would also be the wheels you want to transfer over to a 26 XS build.*
> The rim brakes on that bike are excellent, I was very suprised how well they worked even winter riding in the snow & there very light. Don't forget your going to get a descent buck for a bike like that when you sell it.


Actually incorrect, to make a 24wheeled XS26er you want disc hub because the rim brakes won't line up


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

TwoTone said:


> Actually incorrect, to make a 24wheeled XS26er you want disc hub because the rim brakes won't line up


Nope, you just need adaptors like on this one.This is a 26" fork, I may just take the entire front end off this 24" bike a put it on a 26" XS when the time comes.


----------



## alex_sdca (Apr 6, 2009)

IAmHolland said:


> Nice price, a bit heavy though.
> 
> Is the A2C correct on your web page? 481mm is taller than a 100mm 26" fork. Your XCT Jr is 416mm.


Hopefully it is 418mm. If it is 481 I wouldn't even consider it as most 80mm 26" forks are around 455.


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

xc71 said:


> Nope, you just need adaptors like on this one.


Where'd you get those adapters? When I was looking, I didn't find any other than a custom bracket you have to make or have made. I'm going with discs, because it's an off the shelf solution.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

IAmHolland said:


> Where'd you get those adapters? When I was looking, I didn't find any other than a custom bracket you have to make or have made. I'm going with discs, because it's an off the shelf solution.


Most are just home made, its not to difficult to make them. I have a friend with a CNC machine, so he made this one for me.


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

xc71 said:


> Most are just home made, its not to difficult to make them. I have a friend with a CNC machine, so he made this one for me.


Do you have a cad file or drawing that would be kind enough to share?


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Asmodeus2112 said:


> Do you have a cad file or drawing that would be kind enough to share?


Sorry, I don't have that stuff.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

xc71 said:


> Nope, you just need adaptors like on this one.This is a 26" fork, I may just take the entire front end off this 24" bike a put it on a 26" XS when the time comes.


See for most of us that don't have friends that can machine something, it's cheaper to go disks.


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

I'll draw something up and see what the machine shop we work with would charge to make it. Probably cost as much as the fork itself though...


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

TwoTone said:


> See for most of us that don't have friends that can machine something, it's cheaper to go disks.


Two Tone you don't need a CNC machine to make these. Could probably start with this & minor mods.Xtracycle 26" to 700c Brake Post Conversion Adapter | | Bike Trailer Shop
A couple of home made ones in here.http://forums.mtbr.com/families-riding-kids/custom-brake-adaptor-v-brakes-669979.html
As you know kids bikes are tanks, so just a way to try and keep the weight down.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Asmodeus2112 said:


> I'll draw something up and see what the machine shop we work with would charge to make it. Probably cost as much as the fork itself though...


Forgot about this. Should help you get started.
http://forums.mtbr.com/families-riding-kids/custom-brake-adaptor-v-brakes-669979.html


----------



## texacajun (Jan 20, 2004)

Another alternative over a big arch is a post adapter. click here

IIRC, these are for 650b rims on 26" forks. I've been thinking of running these inverted from the pic to run 24" on a 26" fork.


----------



## boysan1968 (Feb 10, 2011)

texacajun said:


> Another alternative over a big arch is a post adapter. click here
> 
> IIRC, these are for 650b rims on 26" forks. I've been thinking of running these inverted from the pic to run 24" on a 26" fork.


Give it a shot and let us know how it works out.

I used the Sinz version made for bmx bikes.
http://www.sinz-racing.com/product/SBPE-01.html

I had to invert them and modify a bit for 24" wheels on a 26" wheel frame. It turned out ok but the adapters only provide 16mm of positioning, luckily I had some old rockhopper v-brakes with enough adjustment to make up the difference.


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

texacajun said:


> Another alternative over a big arch is a post adapter. click here
> 
> IIRC, these are for 650b rims on 26" forks. I've been thinking of running these inverted from the pic to run 24" on a 26" fork.


I just ordered a pair, fingers crossed.


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

texacajun said:


> Another alternative over a big arch is a post adapter. click here
> 
> IIRC, these are for 650b rims on 26" forks. I've been thinking of running these inverted from the pic to run 24" on a 26" fork.


A design like this certainly will be cheaper to have machined.


----------



## SRvancouver13 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hello All,
I have our axle to crown measurement to be 415mm for the XCR 24" Air. Hope this clears things up.

Best Regards,
Nick


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for all the info Nick. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

Asmodeus2112 said:


> SCOTT Scale RC JR - Bike Youth


I have not seen them for sale in US, did you?

Already got the regular Spark 24. Upgraded the rear shock, will wait for the fork.. Would have been easier to find the Spark RC, or Scale RC, better wheelset and all, but I did not.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

TwoTone said:


> I agree, the bike I'm building will be about $600-700 and a hell of a lot better speced than the Scott.


Post the build list.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

2008 Specialized Rockhopper 13 inch frame
Manitou Skareb fork
bb7 brakes
XT drive train 2x9 ( if I upgrade my bike, could end up X9 2x10)
Novatec light hubs laced to Aeroheat rims. (I'll try to get a weight, don't have a good scale)
Tires undecided
Shortened Iso Flow cranks
Truvati 40mm stem
Handlebars still undicided


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

TwoTone said:


> 2008 Specialized Rockhopper 13 inch frame
> Manitou Skareb fork
> bb7 brakes
> XT drive train 2x9 ( if I upgrade my bike, could end up X9 2x10)
> ...


Not sure how you fit that in $600.

Of course, if I was counting parts that I moved over from bike to bike, some of my bikes are for free... That's what I tell my wife.. 

Ordered Schwalbe Mow Joe 24's..


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Axe said:


> Not sure how you fit that in $600.
> 
> Of course, if I was counting parts that I moved over from bike to bike, some of my bikes are for free... That's what I tell my wife..
> 
> Ordered Schwalbe Mow Joe 24's..


I work from home so I can Ebay up on my other PC. I've been lucky to find under valued items on buy it nows. 
2 examples, the full BB7 set was only $60, normally auctions go much higher. Actually same guy the XT drive train was $60, since same seller saved on shipping
The frame and fork were $175 buy it now, saw a frame alone auction up to $165 4 weeks later.

And it will most likely end up closer to the $700 side of things.


----------



## joey bennett (Dec 24, 2005)

IAmHolland said:


> Where'd you get those adapters? When I was looking, I didn't find any other than a custom bracket you have to make or have made. I'm going with discs, because it's an off the shelf solution.


ebay under bike brake booster


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

SRvancouver13 said:


> The SR Suntour XCR Air 24" will be available after the new year!
> 
> Best,
> Nick


It's the new year! Hopefully I can find one of these soon... Almost pulled the trigger and built up some 24" disc hubbed wheels and went 26" fork.


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

Asmodeus2112 said:


> Hopefully I can find one of these soon...


SR Suntour said they can do consumer direct @ $230 after the new year. Have you looked into that? Do they charge shipping and tax? Yeah, I know I could ask them, but I figured you did already and have that information.


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

IAmHolland said:


> SR Suntour said they can do consumer direct @ $230 after the new year. Have you looked into that? Do they charge shipping and tax? Yeah, I know I could ask them, but I figured you did already and have that information.


Haven't asked yet, fixin' to.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm a little confused with the Suntour fork. On their website it states that it has a coil spring but that the system is air?

What does this mean? Is it a type, or is it like the fork I have on my mountain bike that has a steel spring in one leg and an air spring in the other leg for tune-ability?

Also I note that the page states 165mm travel! Whereas below that it then states 65mm. I guess the spring statement may be a typo along with the 165mm. SR Suntour needs to proof read their webpages prior to publishing. It doesn't exactly inspire confidence in the product...


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

kerryn said:


> I'm a little confused with the Suntour fork. On their website it states that it has a coil spring but that the system is air?
> 
> What does this mean? Is it a type, or is it like the fork I have on my mountain bike that has a steel spring in one leg and an air spring in the other leg for tune-ability?
> 
> Also I note that the page states 165mm travel! Whereas below that it then states 65mm. I guess the spring statement may be a typo along with the 165mm. SR Suntour needs to proof read their webpages prior to publishing. It doesn't exactly inspire confidence in the product...


It's a typo, if you expand the spec is shows 65mm, plus air spring in right side, negative spring in left. Also check out page 71 of the catalog. 1860g though, wish it was lighter.

SRSUNTOUR 2K12 catalogue


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

The RST First24 is only 1600g.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

Asmodeus2112 said:


> The RST First24 is only 1600g.


And where do I buy one?


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

Axe said:


> And where do I buy one?


Wish I knew. Taiwan I think...


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

Asmodeus2112 said:


> Wish I knew. Taiwan I think...


If you find out, please post. I have tried to email RST in the past. A huge black hole....


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

Asmodeus2112 said:


> Wish I knew. Taiwan I think...


So it does not exist... :madman:


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

Axe said:


> So it does not exist... :madman:


I wonder if we can buy "spares" through Scott?


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

Axe said:


> So it does not exist... :madman:


Yeah, existing over there isn't the same as over here.I suspect they are just working their way through the channels. As new part numbers they are probably fullfilling OEM orders like to Scott etc. K-man said that Ibex was going to add an air fork, so they probably order in some qty. direct from China/Taiwan. I don't feel like waiting, but I suspect some ebay sellers will have them in a month or two.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

IAmHolland said:


> I wonder if we can buy "spares" through Scott?


I tried. Nope.


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

Asmodeus2112 said:


> The RST First24 is only 1600g.


1600g is OK, but I'd want to see one of those actually on a scale. Some of those taiwan guys have a bad habit of quoting weights without the steerer.

If you're looking to save weight and get some tunability then an older 28mm chassis SID travel reduced to 60mm with a DIY v-brake adapter or better still lightweight 24" disc front wheel is still the best option.

A mag21 with the long travel mod and some homemade brake boss relocation brackets makes an OK 24" fork, but XC71's SID fork would be much better for an aggressive rider.

I'm currently looking at options to build my younger daughter a 24" bike and I think I will use a 28mm SID travel reduced to 60mm (or thereabouts), run a front disc with a spare a2z front hub, DT rev spokes and Alex ACE20 rim. Fork will be around 1300g and front wheel around 650g.


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

TigWorld said:


> 1600g is OK, but I'd want to see one of those actually on a scale. Some of those taiwan guys have a bad habit of quoting weights without the steerer.
> 
> If you're looking to save weight and get some tunability then an older 28mm chassis SID travel reduced to 60mm with a DIY v-brake adapter or better still lightweight 24" disc front wheel is still the best option.
> 
> ...


Yep, you're right that that weight prolly doesn't include steerer. I'd love to see what your builds look like! I want to do similar, but to be honest by the time I researched spoke lengths, hubs and rims etc. my kids will both be riding 26'ers. I just want a moderate weight loss, but more importantly a tune-able air shock that has some damping and hopefully a bit of plushness. I just bought a used Juliana XS frame to build a 26 FS for my son (Need to apply blue flame stickers over the name before he sees!) so he can move off the 24" bike this summer. Have a Reba Race, discs and reasonable wheels. If the new fork will make the 24" bike reasonable I'm sure my daughter can ride trails just fine for a year, maybe two on it. I'd love it if my kids were out there killing it enough that the bikes were holding them back, but to be honest they aren't....


----------



## duffin (Jul 25, 2011)

TwoTone said:


> 2008 Specialized Rockhopper 13 inch frame
> Manitou Skareb fork
> bb7 brakes
> XT drive train 2x9 ( if I upgrade my bike, could end up X9 2x10)
> ...


Did you put 24" wheels on this frame?

Tell me more about cranks?

This bike must be heavy...


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

TigWorld said:


> I'm currently looking at options to build my younger daughter a 24" bike and I think I will use a 28mm SID travel reduced to 60mm (or thereabouts), run a front disc with a spare a2z front hub, DT rev spokes and Alex ACE20 rim. Fork will be around 1300g and front wheel around 650g.


I am more concerned about fork actually working well then just saving weight. Not sure about SID - and have not seen good examples for sale recently.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

duffin said:


> Did you put 24" wheels on this frame?
> 
> Tell me more about cranks?
> 
> This bike must be heavy...


I have scales on order so I'll be able to weight it. Why would you think this bike would be heavy?

It the Specialized M4 alloy with a light Skareb fork. When I was looking at buying it, the guy weight frame, fork, BB and headset and it came in somewhere around 6 lbs.

I have a really nice set of 24 inch wheels, that have light rims and hubs.

Here's the link to the cranks I'll be using.

Truvativ IsoFlow 175mm MTB crankarms Shortened to 153mm


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

TwoTone said:


> I have scales on order so I'll be able to weight it. Why would you think this bike would be heavy?
> 
> It the Specialized M4 alloy with a light Skareb fork. When I was looking at buying it, the guy weight frame, fork, BB and headset and it came in somewhere around 6 lbs.
> 
> ...


Cool, thanks for the link to the shortened cranks. Building an XS Juliana for my son as he moves off the 24" bike and was wondering what to do about cranks. He might make 165, but it's nice to have options...


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

Asmodeus2112 said:


> Cool, thanks for the link to the shortened cranks. Building an XS Juliana for my son as he moves off the 24" bike and was wondering what to do about cranks. He might make 165, but it's nice to have options...


I got the same cranks as linked, but in 145mm. I think 155mm is already in the XS 26" territory, just by scaling body size. I plan to run them with 24-36-bash chainrings.


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

Too bad there aren't some cheap cranks with something like this:


----------



## alex_sdca (Apr 6, 2009)

*Short Cranks*

They come out quite nice. 
These are 140mm.
Total weight as shown is 655 grams with steel inner ring and all bolts. Cheap pedals not included in the weight.


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

Axe said:


> I am more concerned about fork actually working well then just saving weight. Not sure about SID - and have not seen good examples for sale recently.


28mm SIDs are perfect for a kids bike (but too flexy for adults) and can be tuned to work well. Manitou R7 is a good option as well. Not as light as a SID, but the Manitou has a much better shimmed damper that is easier to tune for lighter riders. Manitou R7 can be had for around $300 new and sometimes much less.


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

Bump, anyone come across any of the new 24" air forks aftermarket yet?


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

Asmodeus2112 said:


> Bump, anyone come across any of the new 24" air forks aftermarket yet?


Bump.


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

Bumping the bumps.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

Asmodeus2112 said:


> Bumping the bumps.


No bumps so far.


----------



## Demo9 (Nov 20, 2006)

I have an update on the Spinners. I have 15 24" forks and 35 20" forks on order. Estimated delivery date is 2nd week of August.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

PM sent


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

Demo9 said:


> I have an update on the Spinners. I have 15 24" forks and 35 20" forks on order. Estimated delivery date is 2nd week of August.


Really! Cool. What are you doing with those 15, selling individually or building bikes out of them?


----------



## SimpleJon (Mar 28, 2011)

I've given up trying to get 24" forks. I have managed to pick up an old 26" SID 63mm which has an axle crown distance of 435mm only 15mm (~1/2") different from the sa suntour stock junk on the 24" hotrocks, so it shouldn't mess with geometry. Needs a rebuild which could be a challenge to get the bits - but as I only paid $15 for the forks it's no big drama if it doesn't work out - except for the fact the bike will still be stuck with a junk fork


----------



## Betzel (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm getting a Suntour airfork in this week. Unfortunately it will be on the bike in 4 weeks from now. But i will sure post how it works.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

Betzel said:


> I'm getting a Suntour airfork in this week. Unfortunately it will be on the bike in 4 weeks from now. But i will sure post how it works.


Where from?


----------



## Betzel (Aug 29, 2009)

Axe said:


> Where from?


Check PM which i'm going to send you now. Only 2 for sale and i bought one of those.


----------



## Betzel (Aug 29, 2009)

Received the Suntour fork today. Weighs 1868grams with uncut steerer. Cutting the steerer will save another 68 grams i hope. Sure will save 300 to 400 grams compaired with the old fork. Unfortunately i will see my son on August 28. So you will have to wait for a riding report.....

Going to shave some weight of his bike with this fork and a Thomson Elite seatpost and Deore v-brake set (instead of a no-brand brake system which operates way to heavy for kids...)


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

Axe: Did you buy the other Suntour fork? Care to disclose the source?


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

Asmodeus2112 said:


> Axe: Did you buy the other Suntour fork? Care to disclose the source?


I did not. Seller never responded.


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

I just ordered the RST F1RST Air from Germany. Hopefully will arrive in time for daughters first race this fall season.


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

I look forward to seeing some weights and pictures.


----------



## Demo9 (Nov 20, 2006)

Spinner Air 24" just showed up today. Fork weight 3lbs 13oz which is about 1728grams

I screwed up on the fork weight conversion earlier so I fixed it, sorry. I will be emailing those

that requested one tomorrow.

Cheers


----------



## Betzel (Aug 29, 2009)

At last...next week I will meet my son and we can mount his new fork. So next week I will be able to share some expierences. I will take my scale along to weigh the fork with cut to fit steerer.

@Axe: that is sh%^%$ that the seller never responded...

WOW, that Spinner fork is really lightweight!! I have contacted the Spinner dealer in EU but he didn't have any 24" forks in stock....


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

Demo9 said:


> Spinner Air 24" just showed up today. Fork weight 3lbs 13oz which is about 1420grams
> 
> I will be emailing those that requested one tomorrow.
> 
> Cheers


I'd like info please.


----------



## gmather (May 29, 2012)

Does anyone have any experience tuning the RST F1RST Air 24"? My son weighs about 65 pounds and his fork often doesn't fully rebound. I realize that I can put more air in, but when I do so, then the shock doesn't have much travel. Increase the rebound more? Anybody know how to set up this fork for a lightweight rider? 
Thanks.


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

gmather said:


> Does anyone have any experience tuning the RST F1RST Air 24"? My son weighs about 65 pounds and his fork often doesn't fully rebound. I realize that I can put more air in, but when I do so, then the shock doesn't have much travel. Increase the rebound more? Anybody know how to set up this fork for a lightweight rider?
> Thanks.


Mine is in the mail, but when I install it I'll let you know if mine behaves similarly and if I have any ideas what to do about it.


----------



## Betzel (Aug 29, 2009)

First report of the Suntour XC-R lo. I have cut about 10cm off shaving about 50 grams of the 18XXgrams (see former post). The fork works very well. Pressure set on 80psi and that ofcourse is depending on weight of the rider.

With 80psi there is a real usable travel of about 2inches / 5cm. Better than the coil Suntour fork that came with the bike. The coil fork released only 1 inch on massive bumps. The coil had no sag were the airfork has a bit sag with the correct pressure.

Overall my son is very happy with his new fork. He had very little issues with his wrists on bumpy sections.


----------



## gmather (May 29, 2012)

Betzel said:


> First report of the Suntour XC-R lo. I have cut about 10cm off shaving about 50 grams of the 18XXgrams (see former post). The fork works very well. Pressure set on 80psi and that ofcourse is depending on weight of the rider.
> 
> With 80psi there is a real usable travel of about 2inches / 5cm. Better than the coil Suntour fork that came with the bike. The coil fork released only 1 inch on massive bumps. The coil had no sag were the airfork has a bit sag with the correct pressure.
> 
> Overall my son is very happy with his new fork. He had very little issues with his wrists on bumpy sections.


Thanks for the info on the fork set up. How did you set up the rebound and with 80psi how much does your son weigh? At this pressure can he compress the fork by pushing down on the handlebars or just when he hits large bumps.

My son is 9 and weighs about 65 pounds and I'm running much lower air pressure with the belief (might be dead wrong), that he should be able to engage the shock by pushing down on the handlebars. To make this happen I'm using much lower pressure, but the fork sometimes sticks.

Thoughts or comments are welcome by any and all to help me tune this fork.


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

gmather said:


> Thanks for the info on the fork set up. How did you set up the rebound and with 80psi how much does your son weigh? At this pressure can he compress the fork by pushing down on the handlebars or just when he hits large bumps.
> 
> My son is 9 and weighs about 65 pounds and I'm running much lower air pressure with the belief (might be dead wrong), that he should be able to engage the shock by pushing down on the handlebars. To make this happen I'm using much lower pressure, but the fork sometimes sticks.
> 
> Thoughts or comments are welcome by any and all to help me tune this fork.


I don't know this fork specifically, but with most forks you set them to have about 25% sag. That means that with the rider sitting with their full weight on the bike (legs up, someone holding them, helps to do this in a doorway so they can hold themselves up) the suspension will go down and stay at 25% below the top of the travel. So, if it is an 80mm travel fork it will sag 20mm.

http://forums.mtbr.com/shocks-suspension/suspension-set-up-basics-beginner-420078.html


----------



## gmather (May 29, 2012)

Asmodeus2112 said:


> I don't know this fork specifically, but with most forks you set them to have about 25% sag. That means that with the rider sitting with their full weight on the bike (legs up, someone holding them, helps to do this in a doorway so they can hold themselves up) the suspension will go down and stay at 25% below the top of the travel. So, if it is an 80mm travel fork it will sag 20mm.
> 
> Just an FYI for anyone with this fork. I have increased the air pressure to 55psi for my son who weighs 65 pounds and have completed eliminated the sticking problem. This is good but don't seem to get the full 60mm travel due to the higher psi. I'm going to keep tuning it while he gains weight and will let you know if I see any other improvements.
> 
> Happy trails with you kids!


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

gmather said:


> Asmodeus2112 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know this fork specifically, but with most forks you set them to have about 25% sag. That means that with the rider sitting with their full weight on the bike (legs up, someone holding them, helps to do this in a doorway so they can hold themselves up) the suspension will go down and stay at 25% below the top of the travel. So, if it is an 80mm travel fork it will sag 20mm.
> ...


----------



## Betzel (Aug 29, 2009)

I have missed your post, i'm sorry.

I have not measured sag actually. I have put 100psi at first in the fork and went out for a ride. Since the fork did not give complete travel i have lowered the pressure. 80psi was just fine. There is a little sag and yes he can compress the fork just by 'rocking' the handlebar. At the end of the trail you can measure travel due to the dust collecting on the stanchions.

I have no clue what weight my son is.......


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

Asmodeus2112 said:


> The fork for my daughters bike is in, sitting on the workbench for the moment though. Hopefully get it installed next weekend and see how the tuning goes. Thanks for the info!


This post is useless without pictures. On the scale, preferably.


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

I did get a manual with mine, and here is a scan of the recommended air pressure plus a quick xl conversion of kg to lbs. 80 psi is way too much. I'm running about 35 for my 45lb daughter. Threre is a bit of sticktion that the low pressure cannot overcome which does prevent the shock form extending it final 2-3mm, but that's really inconsequential as the shock should be sagged. Pics of the fork on the bike and weights coming Axe, sorry for the delay been super busy.


----------



## Betzel (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm talking about the Suntour XC-R-LO 24 not about the RST First. Sorry to have the data mixed up.... The Suntour seems to need a higher pressure.


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

Betzel said:


> I'm talking about the Suntour XC-R-LO 24 not about the RST First. Sorry to have the data mixed up.... The Suntour seems to need a higher pressure.


I'm sorry, my bad. You stated that clearly.


----------



## asphalt_jesus (Aug 13, 2010)

IF these forks are air/oil you might consider using thinner oil, if that's at all possible. 

What lighter oil does is move the whole response curve down to their weight. Then you should be able to raise the air pressure somewhat and get the fork working more like it was designed. 

The bad news here is the rebound will probably be a little quick unless the forks have an external adjustment for that.


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

asphalt_jesus said:


> IF these forks are air/oil you might consider using thinner oil, if that's at all possible.
> 
> What lighter oil does is move the whole response curve down to their weight. Then you should be able to raise the air pressure somewhat and get the fork working more like it was designed.
> 
> The bad news here is the rebound will probably be a little quick unless the forks have an external adjustment for that.


The RST does have external rebound, so that might be an option. We're pretty happy at the moment though.


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

Fork weighs 3.7lbs (~1680g). About a pound less than the POS it replaced. It makes the bike feel light up front, and it actually works! Air spring is tune able to my daughters weight, and with both compression and rebound adjustments it's reasonable tune able.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Just wondering where did you order from?


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

TwoTone said:


> Just wondering where did you order from?


Yeah. Just spent 10 minutes searching da interwebz. Nada.


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

Took about two weeks to arrive, but transaction went smooth. Picture is white, but schwarz is black)

RST F1RST Air 24" MTB Federgabel schwarz


----------



## jtc1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Asmodeus2112 - How much does that GF precaliber weigh? Sure your daughter doesnt need a bigger bike - Im dying to find a nice light 24" bike.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

Asmodeus2112 said:


> Took about two weeks to arrive, but transaction went smooth. Picture is white, but schwarz is black)
> 
> RST F1RST Air 24" MTB Federgabel schwarz


Yeah, not in stock...


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

Axe said:


> Yeah, not in stock...


Sorry, they do list a date of October 9th though. That's only a few days away.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

Asmodeus2112 said:


> Sorry, they do list a date of October 9th though. That's only a few days away.


I am very surprised why the heck one can not just order one from QBP. RST is like everywhere.


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

jtc1 said:


> Asmodeus2112 - How much does that GF precaliber weigh? Sure your daughter doesnt need a bigger bike - Im dying to find a nice light 24" bike.


Right now it's 23.8 pounds. The wheels and freewheel/cassette weigh a ton though. I have bought rims, and am on the threshold of buying hubs/spokes/nipples this weekend... I'm hoping to get into the high 20 to low 21 pound range. Since I'm building some wheels I am researching going 1x10. X7 medium cage and wide range cassette. Not completely sure though.

I love the fork, it really changes the bike completely, highly recommend:thumbsup:. Daughter is right in the zone on this bike, so I think she'll be riding it for another 18 months, sorry.










Her brothers XS Santa Cruz Superlight with it's slicks on... (It's a Juliana, but he doesn't know. As far as I know the Juliana is a Superlight but just available in XS-M where the Superlight is S-XL)


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

Axe said:


> I am very surprised why the heck one can not just order one from QBP. RST is like everywhere.


Yeah, I don't get it either. I feel your pain.


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

Solid steel axles and nuts. These gotta go ASAP.


----------



## Betzel (Aug 29, 2009)

Nice bikes!


----------



## strohpbs (Oct 7, 2012)

Considering the 1x10 with 34t ring and x7 12-36 as well. Out of curiosity, what were you considering running on the front.


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

strohpbs said:


> Considering the 1x10 with 34t ring and x7 12-36 as well. Out of curiosity, what were you considering running on the front.


Probably stick with a 32, but maybe move to a 34 as she grows. Although that might be the same time she'll be ready to move to a 26" bike. I really like the X7 medium cage derailleur I have on one of my bikes. I'm a bit worried about the short chainstays causing the chain to rub too much on a chainguard.


----------



## jtc1 (Apr 13, 2004)

I thik Ill end up with a Scott Scale JR (24") and replace the fork with the RST air 24, and address the other heavy stuff and I think - that will get me in the 22-23 range.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

jtc1 said:


> I thik Ill end up with a Scott Scale JR (24") and replace the fork with the RST air 24, and address the other heavy stuff and I think - that will get me in the 22-23 range.


...bzzt..answered below before realizing you are talking about Scale and not Spark that I got.. anyways.

...

It could be a bit challenging to score an air shock for the rear. Took me a bit to get one directly from XFusion - don't think they make this size anymore.

Not sure where the weight is at this moment, have not finished the 9speed/ BB7 disk brakes conversion yet.

First thing to change - handlebars. One full pound for a handlebar. (replaced with a cut down flat carbon at under 100g). Seatpost and stem are also made of cast iron.


----------



## SRvancouver13 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi All,

Not to hijack this thread but SR Suntour North America has the SF13 XCR LO 24 Air finally back in stock for the 2013 riding season. This should be a great fork and a good upgrade for any aspiring young rider looking to enjoy offroad riding/racing. Price has even come down to $179.99. Just thought it would be worth while to share.

Feel free to contact me or anyone else here about questions.

Nick
360-737-6450
[email protected]


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

SRvancouver13 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Not to hijack this thread but SR Suntour North America has the SF13 XCR LO 24 Air finally back in stock for the 2013 riding season. This should be a great fork and a good upgrade for any aspiring young rider looking to enjoy offroad riding/racing. Price has even come down to $179.99. Just thought it would be worth while to share.
> 
> ...


Trying to find any documentation - what kind of a damper does it have?


----------



## SRvancouver13 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hello,

It uses our all-in-one design cartridge that has a fixed rebound with air spring and hydraulic lockout. 

nick


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

What's it weigh?


----------



## SRvancouver13 (Aug 25, 2011)

1960g.


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

Just bought the RST for my sons giant xtc Jr from bike-discount.com. I'll keep everyone posted on how long it takes to receive it.


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

Received the fork this past Friday. This is a very nice piece with smooth travel and alot of adjustability. It's also fairly lightweight. For anyone on the fence this is a great upgrade.


----------



## chuckactor (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm going to try a differnt approach on my son's Hotrock 24. I decided to put a Rock Shox SID XC fork on the bike. I bought an entire bike off Craigslist for $70 to get the fork (cheaper than the fork alone off ebay). I am going to salvage the fork, bars, skewers and a new set of Avid V-brakes and levers off it. This fork is over a pound lighter than the RST fork.

For a brake I'm either going to relace the front wheel with a Deore hub and run an Avid BB7 or I'm going to relocate the pivots down and keep with the V-brake. I think I have enough adjusting room with the V-Brakes to use the Elevn or Bombshell brake adaptors they use on BMX bikes. I'll post some pics when I get it together.

Chuck


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

chuckactor said:


> This fork is over a pound lighter than the RST fork.


Wow, 1150 grams for the Rock Shox fork??? That is one light fork as the RST fork comes in around as listed at 1,600 grams.

Nice score. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## chuckactor (Apr 11, 2013)

Not that light. I think the SID fork is around 1420. Seems that the other weights are around:

RST is 1680
Suntour 1860
Spinner 1730

OK, so maybe a half pound lighter. Either way it looks lighter than any 24" option and is going to leave me enough money left over to get a new front hub and disk brake.

Chuck


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

chuckactor said:


> Not that light. I think the SID fork is around 1420. Seems that the other weights are around:
> 
> RST is 1680
> Suntour 1860
> ...


Yea but most important is what is the AC difference between the two?


----------



## chuckactor (Apr 11, 2013)

Ac?


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

chuckactor said:


> Ac?


Axle to Crown measurement. I just looked at a 2013 Fox 80mm 26 inch fork AC measurement as an example, it is about 1.8 inches taller than what I measured on the 24 inch Spinner air I have on my son's bike.

That is really going to effect how the bike handles.


----------



## chuckactor (Apr 11, 2013)

A quick measurement shows the Rock Shox SID XC to be about 1-1/4" longer. To me, that's insignificant. It's already the shorter frame (11") so the standover should be fine and a little slacker geometry shouldn't hurt. Actually might help downhill a bit.

I think I decided to go with a new front hub and a disc. It gives me the excuse I need to learn how to build a wheel. Both my kids race BMX so they beat up some wheels.


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

*Here is the fork on my son's Giant*

As I mentioned, this is a great fork. Light and smooth and my son is really enjoying it. It's given him more confidence in the trails we ride. I also have the bike down to 26lbs which is much more manageable for him then when it came stock.








I also changed it out to a 1x7 and it's awaiting a new chain as you might be able to tell in the picture.


----------



## Squashman (Jul 7, 2013)

Looking at putting an air fork on my son's Trek MT220. He was hitting the single track so hard the other day it blew the cheap dust covers right out of the stock M2025 Suntour forks. They seem to work as a cheap wiper and dust cover.

I tried emailing Nick at the email address he gave for Suntour about the Suntour Air fork but I got a bounce back.

Looks like the RST and Spinner both use alloy stanchions so those are probably why they are lighter.

Looks like my only option is getting the RST as I can't find any place to order the Spinner or Suntour. If anyone has some contact info for Spinner I would appreciate it.

They sell all kinds of these 3 manufacturers forks on eBay and Amazon. I am kind of surprised they don't have these 24" forks on those sites.

Looks like the RST will cost about $189 but I am wondering how much the shipping will cost?


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Squashman said:


> Looking at putting an air fork on my son's Trek MT220. He was hitting the single track so hard the other day it blew the cheap dust covers right out of the stock M2025 Suntour forks. They seem to work as a cheap wiper and dust cover.
> 
> I tried emailing Nick at the email address he gave for Suntour about the Suntour Air fork but I got a bounce back.
> 
> ...


You can try and see if lil shredders has any left. He is on here as Demo9 I believe. He imported 20 24 inch and 20 20 inch Spinners. He is where I got mine from.
Home Page


----------



## POAH (Apr 29, 2009)

ordered my son a an RST first air for the xmas/birthday. The standard suntour XCM Jr wouldn't be so bad if they actually compressed under his weight but suntour don't supply any different springs for the forks which is pretty dumb. 

I'm surprised the 24 inch market isn't better particularly with tyres and wheels.


----------



## POAH (Apr 29, 2009)

here they are on my son's Carrera blast 24


----------



## Mark194 (Mar 3, 2012)

Anyone willing to share how much they spent on shipping for the RST? Or since this thread is a year old, anyone ready to part with one? 

Thanks
Mark


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

I think I paid around $200 from bike-discount.de


----------



## Squashman (Jul 7, 2013)

Check with lilshredder.com. They still had some in stock last winter when I contacted them. That way you don't have to ship from outside the US.


----------



## Squashman (Jul 7, 2013)

Looks like you can get the Suntour Air Fork from France for a decent price.
XXcycle - Fork Suspension Sr Suntour SF12 XCR LO 24 air 24 Black - en


----------



## Squashman (Jul 7, 2013)

Here is a current article on 24" air forks.
Kids suspension forks | MTB mumblings


----------



## POAH (Apr 29, 2009)

I didn't pay postage since I'm in the EU but it should tell you on the site how much postage is


----------



## firemanj92 (Mar 29, 2006)

Mark194 said:


> Anyone willing to share how much they spent on shipping for the RST? Or since this thread is a year old, anyone ready to part with one?
> 
> Thanks
> Mark


Mark, I paid exactly $223 and some change shipped to Cali this past week. They shipped DHL and it arrived (3-4 days) faster than I receive packages from NY. Hope that helped. Also appears the EUR is up vs the USD conversion by a fraction from my date of purchase.

Happy trails-J


----------



## Mark194 (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks man, did you get it from Bike discount?



firemanj92 said:


> Mark, I paid exactly $223 and some change shipped to Cali this past week. They shipped DHL and it arrived (3-4 days) faster than I receive packages from NY. Hope that helped. Also appears the EUR is up vs the USD conversion by a fraction from my date of purchase.
> 
> Happy trails-J


----------



## firemanj92 (Mar 29, 2006)

Mark194 said:


> Thanks man, did you get it from Bike discount?


Yeah, sure did

Happy trails-J


----------

